# promotional resume



## chuckD (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm looking to put together an updated resume for an upcoming police promotion oppurtunity. The problem is, my resume that I used to get the job, really isn't relevant anymore.

What I was hoping was to PM with someone who was willing to let me see thier's so that I could get some ideas on how to factor in relevant training and experience. Any help you could provide would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

You should invest in one of the resume computer programs, I have WinWay Resume Deluxe.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

What you really want to write is a "curriculum vitae", which is like a resume' but in greater detail...it usually has two to four pages. Go on line and do a search, you will find any number of sites that provide examples of different kinds of CV's...


----------



## chuckD (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks for the advice, I'll look into it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2007)

EXCELLENT advice dcs............


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

:dito:

The curriculum vitae is much better suited for anyone in law enforcement, especially considering the amount of professional training, education, associations, an officer my have, and need to present at the time of promotion. The only other thing I could think of is creating a portfolio including: cover letter, resume, specialized training, professional associations, letters of recommendation & commendation, news articles, etc. The list could go on, but all certainly relevant to obtaining a management position in law enforcement, which a resume would leave much out in terms of content.

In general, most of the websites I checked out on the topic, state it is used for academic, education, scientific or research positions, when applying for fellowships or grants, and used commonly outside the U.S. Law enforcement is a social science, right? So the curriculum vitae could apply to LE.

Here are a few sites I found:

http://www.career.vt.edu/JOBSEARC/Resumes/vitae.htm
http://jobsearch.about.com/od/curriculumvitae/a/curriculumvitae.htm

</IMG>


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Good points, Frampd24.

To clarify, the resume' is primarily used here to win a job. It is limited to a cover letter and one page for the resume'. Once you have the job and become experienced in your field, or specialize in some subset of your field (profiling science, accident recon, dogs, fire marshall, defective, trucks et cetera), the CV is the way to go...it allows you more latitude in describing your training and experience.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Not to bust balls but...........If you can't do the resume by yourself you shouldn't be promoted.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

Mongo said:


> Not to bust balls but...........If you can't do the resume by yourself you shouldn't be promoted.


OUCH............. Welcome back Mongo. hahahahahahahaaa


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

C.V. is not a bad idea, however, absolutely no one wants to read a ten-fiteen page this is your life epic. Keep the resume simple no more than two pages. Just put in it the things most people wouldn't know about you or what it is EXACTLY that makes you a better candidate. If you are going for promotion, no need to list your academy, in-service, LTC, etc. They already know you posess all of that stuff.
Get a copy of the job description or promotional announcement. Take what they are looking for and match it to your skills, training, and experience. Anything else really doesn't matter because it's not relevant. Most people miss this opportunity! It's really nice to put in your cover letter, "After reviewing the requirements and the job description for the upcoming promotion, I realized that my training, experience, and education exceed the minimum requirements for the position." People waste a lot of time sharing information that the reader doesn't care about. The job announcement is the key...it gives you every question you need to answer!


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

chief801 said:


> C.V. is not a bad idea, however, absolutely no one wants to read a ten-fiteen page this is your life epic. Keep the resume simple no more than two pages. Just put in it the things most people wouldn't know about you or what it is EXACTLY that makes you a better candidate. If you are going for promotion, no need to list your academy, in-service, LTC, etc. They already know you posess all of that stuff. *Get a copy of the job description or promotional announcement. Take what they are looking for and match it to your skills, training, and experience.* Anything else really doesn't matter because it's not relevant. Most people miss this opportunity! It's really nice to put in your cover letter, "After reviewing the requirements and the job description for the upcoming promotion, I realized that my training, experience, and education exceed the minimum requirements for the position." People waste a lot of time sharing information that the reader doesn't care about. The job announcement is the key...it gives you every question you need to answer!


Good point Chief! Just like writing the arrest report to include the elements, draft the resume to the requirements of the job description. Makes sense and probable keeps things a little more brief on the Admin end of things during a hiring/promotional process.


----------

